# Northern Affair



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, we are staying at the Black Swan Park in Masham the weekend after Easter. Dates for your diary are the 28 - 29 - 30 march 2008
An ideal base from which to see some of our stunning scenery up here in Yorkshire (40mile + on a clear day) excellent walks from the site, Pub and bistro on site, Black Sheep and world reknown Theakstons brewery on the doorstep!

Visit the website and checkout the great discounts under 'special offers tab'
3 nights for two etc.
website link here http://www.blackswanholiday.co.uk/

Don't forget your camera!

Book by phone on 01765 689477 or email [email protected]

Link to meet page here
We don't seem to have many meets/rallies oop north,..now's yer chance!
Hope you can make it


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Morning all, I've just this minute checked with the site, and the weekend price is £20  

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Shona says I am not allowed to have an affair even if she is a beautiful site. 

Might well look at this one M&D and live dangerously :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Shona says I am not allowed to have an affair even if she is a beautiful site.
> 
> ...


It's been a while since Binton
8O

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Still room on this one for any Northern Tykes wishing to get out and about


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Dave, sailing that weekend, otherwise we would have, haven't been 'round the breweries for a while - slurp :wink: 

Ian


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dave

We would have liked to come on this one but we have got something booked see you next time

Best regards
Broom


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*trip*

Just my luck, it would of been perfect for a trial run for us, before our first trip, but we have booked the tunnel for this saturday to go to Spain, I guess we will just have to learn the hard way Lol. At least with noone with us, noone will know how much we don't know, steep learning curve, :? 
Hope you have a great time  
Next time would be nice to join you, I have been looking for something this side, to no avail


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: trip*



julie798 said:


> Next time would be nice to join you, I have been looking for something this side, to no avail


What about the Southport Rally in Aug .... Southport ...?? Not that far from you.

Have a great trip to Spain.

Johnny F


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Despite the rough weather currently experienced during this easter break wherever you are, next weekend for the Northern meet will be nice and warm,..it's been ordered so get yerselves along :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Mand we wish we could get along to your meet, sadly Jan is at work and the meet is just TOOOOOO far for her to travel.
I am sure you will get a good turnout.

sandj

Steve and Jan


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Steve, we will manage mate, two breweries and fine restuarants on tap, plus a vista to kill for,..no struggle :wink: 

Gods County...love it!


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

Dratt! I can't make that weekend either 

I will come to another though ...please do another


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Could someone please copy my post and put it in the correct place please. I don't know when I can get to my computer again and feel the owners of this site should have their praises sung.

I went to this site, alone except for the dog, on one of their special offer weekends.... desperate to get away from the situation at home. It wasn't the poshest of sites, or over-regimented, but they were welcoming, friendly people and the inn looked really cosy. Nothing was too much trouble for them, (site owners). It was clean and I was looking forward to enjoying a meal in the inn. The surrounding areas were beautiful, but unfortunately due to my dad being seriously ill I was called home after having stayed only for one night.

I have received an email stating that I can take my other two nights up, anytime out of season. I am really grateful for this ..... AND I didn't ask them for this kindness. Think they should have their kindness and professionalism acknowledged. Thank you for posting this, in advance. Joy


----------

